# Accepting new customers for 2004



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

We're accepting new customers for the 2004 season. All landscape projects in the York, Hanover, Red Lion and surrounding areas of Pennsylvania. Commercial jobs preferred. Below is a partial list of our services:

Hardscaping
Plantings
Brush clearing
Skid loader work
Mowing
Landscape design
Landscape installation & maintenance
Tanbark

RESIDENTIAL/COMMERCIAL/INDUSTRIAL

FREE ESTIMATES ~ FULLY INSURED

Phone: (717) 292-4002 
Fax: (717) 308-0982
Email: [email protected]

*NO ADDITIONAL SNOW REMOVAL PLEASE*
*IF SNOW REMOVAL IS NEEDED, CONTACT US MID 2004*


----------

